# Faith and Expectancy



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 6, 2017)

8-6-17 AM


Hi everyone, 

I wanted to start a journal to outline not only my journey to becoming a stronger, leaner and healthier human being, but also to motivate others to move toward our goal(s) and be successful in life in general.  One can't hold onto the past, broken dreams, forgive others but most importantly forgive yourself and go for it!

My current goals:  

Lose body fat in the next three months
Stay consistent with a diet and exercise program (strength training, High Intensity Interval Training).
Motive self and others to let go of the past failures and go for it!

My exercise program includes:

Early morning interval cardio:  pre- and post-workout meals include a fast acting protein source as well as a little fast-digesting fats.  Fasted Carbs- little to no carbs to increase fat-burning and cardio to increase metabolism.  Also in the mix- BCAA's to help hang onto lean muscle mass.
Resistance training in the evening:  various research articles say that weights in the PM seeks better results hence if the exercise program (reps, tempo, rest time, etc) are solid.

My diet during the cutting phase:  

increased protein and healthy fats
limited carbs- pre- and post-resistance training
Rid the diet of hidden carbs and calories due to poor portioning (e.g. carbohydrates and calories in a protein shake that includes organic rice milk).
Staying away from my various food allergies and intolerance:  milk, broccoli, watermelon, peaches, pears, cocoa, coconut, yeast, etc.

In good faith and expectancy, I will reach my goal(s) and one needs to keep in mind that visualization of achieving goal(s) is a key factor of telling our subconscious (which we can't control) that we will accomplish our goal(s) and stay focused on the process as well as enjoying it each and every day.  Don't focus on the past, move forward and go get it!

In Him,


J


----------



## solidassears (Aug 6, 2017)

AdvoCare31 said:


> 8-6-17 AM
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> ...



Sounds like a good plan, just read up on where to keep your heart rate to maximize fat burn.


----------

